# What SF Character would you like to meet?



## Dave Vicks (Aug 11, 2021)

Klaatu
Captain JJ Adams
MR.Spock
Ambassador Sarek
Jonathon (Rollerball)
Robby the Robot. 
Lt. COMMANDER Data
Capt. Janeway.
Dr. McCoy 
Major Kira
Hans Solo
Luke Skywalker 
?


----------



## Rodders (Aug 11, 2021)

Arthur Dent. I think he’d appreciate my somewhat dull existence and boy, would he have some stories to tell.


----------



## AllanR (Aug 11, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Arthur Dent. I think he’d appreciate my somewhat dull existence and boy, would he have some stories to tell.


Haha, I'll go with Ford Prefect, 'cause he'd know how to get us a ride!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 11, 2021)

AD would probably spend the whole time complaining about something or other.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 11, 2021)

Taarna from *Heavy Metal *


----------



## Dave Vicks (Aug 20, 2021)

Klaatu


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 23, 2021)

Darth Vader


----------



## Vince W (Aug 23, 2021)

Paul Atreides, Gurney Halleck, Duncan Idaho, Chani, Stilgar, and Leto II.
The crews of Enterprise, Enterprise-D, and DS9.
Slippery Jim DiGriz
Jame Retief


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 23, 2021)

John Grimes 
Honor Harrington 
Michael  Garibaldi


----------



## scholar-in-distress (Aug 23, 2021)

Firstly, captain Jean-Luc Picard.
Then the rest of the lot: Garak, Q, Bashir, Riker, Data, Dukat, Vash, and the Tenth Doctor


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 24, 2021)

Barbarella.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 24, 2021)

Captain Nemo


----------



## Guttersnipe (Aug 24, 2021)

Captain Nemo
Frankenstein's monster
Professor Xavier
Starlord


----------



## Dave Vicks (Aug 26, 2021)

Mr.Spock


----------



## atsouthorn (Aug 26, 2021)

Bring me my pills Morpheus


----------



## Vince W (Aug 26, 2021)

Tabitha Jute.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2021)

Kosh


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 29, 2021)

Captain Christopher Pike


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2021)

Captain Benjamin Sisko


----------



## Dave Vicks (Oct 19, 2021)

Ripley.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 19, 2021)

Wu from Ringworld. Oh the things he's seen, the stories he would have!


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 19, 2021)

And Flinx from Alan Dean Foster's books. Be neat to see his mini dragon, but not get too close!


----------



## Deke (Oct 19, 2021)

Worf from Star Trek. I appreciate characters who hold no bars and with whom what you see is what you get.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 19, 2021)

AE35Unit said:


> Wu from Ringworld. Oh the things he's seen, the stories he would have!


Plus Speaker-to-Animals and Nessus.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 23, 2021)

Wanda Maximoff  a.k a. The Scarlet Witch  .   Beautiful, terrifying  and deadly.  I would love to meet her.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2021)

Rose Tyler


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 15, 2021)

For a chat and a maybe drink...
*Londo Mollari* from Babylon 5. I think he'd be good for a tale or three [and some of them might even be true].
Just to meet...
*Roy Batty* from Blade Runner. Such physical and mental intensity.
And if time Travel was involved...
Dorothy "*Ace*" McShane from Doctor Who [  Ahem... I had such a crush on her back in the day]


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 15, 2021)

A Vogon so I can find out just how bad their poetry really is.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 15, 2021)

I'll read you some of mine. Close enough to Vogon as to be indistinguishable.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 15, 2021)

Pip and Flinx, but I wouldn't get too close to Pip!


----------



## Elckerlyc (Nov 16, 2021)

Ender. And ask how he looks back on his life now.
Paul Muad'Dib. And ask if he would make the same choices today in a next life.


And when @JunkMonkey is done talking with Barbarella I would like to have a chat with her.


----------

